# Jacket and Fleece



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Not too sure where to post this but thought here would be fine.

I currently have a light waterproof Mountain Warehouse jacket and one of their fleeces. Not sure how old they are but at least 5 years. Both zips are now playing up.

Looking to either purchase a 3 in 1 or a separate light rain jacket and fleece.

Both jacket and fleece must have zipped pockets.

I have seen this one

https://m.blacks.co.uk/product/grey-peter-storm-mens-lakeside-3-in-1-jacket/139882/

Have a budget of around £70

What do you all recommend? Will be used for walking the dog and things like that.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a couple of Regatta branded 3 in 1 coats as you described.
The zipped inner fleece is great extra security when traveling.
Can't remember the exact model.
Will check when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a Jack Wolfskin that is a great jacket. I'm not sure of the price as it was a present.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. Doesn't have to be a 3 in 1 was just looking at them due to cost and versatility. My current ones are Mountain Warehouse but not 3 in 1

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Hello J306TD,

I'm sorry but I haven't a clue what the technical differences are between these things. 

Don't laugh but I think Sports Direct occasionally has some of these more complicated coats on sale. 

Call me a fashion victim :lol: but I buy whatever SD is flogging cheap on the basis that they all look ghastly anyway! The irony is that the cheaper the fleece is, the longer it seems to stay respectable and not pill. 

I went into Patagonia once only to find that they wanted £700 for what looked like a cagoule to me (I suspect I'm dating myself using that word)... Or I can go to SD and get twenty equally shapeless garments which might not perform as well to the nth degree but I wasn't contemplating an Arctic expedition.

I keep two or three of these cheapies (fleece, gilet, waterproof coat - total cost around £50) in the boot in case of breakdown and they seem to do perfectly adequately, separately or in combination. I'll be under the bonnet or the car by a roadside, generally, if I'm called up to use them so no point going posh... 

But, as I say, I have seen combos in SD in the past. Might be worth a squizz.

Peter


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'm not worried about brands or fashion. I want something that will keep me warm and dry when it rains or snows. Then a fleece for those cooler evenings. Plus needs to stand up to abuse from a dog jumping on it

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The linked item at Blacks is pretty good value at £60 tbh, you can easily pay that and much more for a fleece alone. 

Dare2b may be worth a look too, they will no doubt have ski gear on clearance by now.

And sportsdirect will possibly have their ski stuff on clearance, as Peter said always worth a browse there


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

https://www.sportpursuit.com/catalog/product/view/id/1383705

Down inner jacket so much better for warmth than fleece

Loads of jackets on that site, perhaps look for a nice outer jacket at £40-55, then pick up an inner fleece for 15-20 from mountain warehouse ?

Have you tried wd40 on your current jacket zips ?


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

Debenahams are good for Craghoppers,the missus found me a 'hybrid' body warmer which basically a fleece back and padded front,it's branded Discovery but made by Craghoppers and i was suprised how warm it was for something so lightweight,25 quid in a sale and a Craghoppers Crawney waterproof jacket very comfy and smart enough for the pub for 45 quid,they both have zipped outer pockets also.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys lots of great suggestions 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I get my jackets from Go Outdoors, if you sign up for their member ship card which i think was a fiver for a year you get discounts too


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Just checked.y Regatta ones don't have zips on the fleece
My TRESPASS one does.
I got a TRESPASS ROBUST MAJK31E20001 according to the label!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

HEADPHONES said:


> Just checked.y Regatta ones don't have zips on the fleece
> My TRESPASS one does.
> I got a TRESPASS ROBUST MAJK31E20001 according to the label!


I'll check out trespass

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

For Rainjackets, I'd also look at the brand Showerspass ... i really like their stuff, very high quality and nifty extras. I have their refuge Jacket and pants. They're big $$$ and not for the "cheap and doing ok" group, but they're fantastic. Also made for cycling, so they have a flap at the bum you can use for extra water protection on the back etc.


----------

